# Working Or Business ???



## FARANG_JAY (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi People.. 

I would like to know what are the best ways to make a few Baht to be able to make a living in Thailand.. As i am so pi$$ed Off in Ripp Off UK AND WANT A NEW START...

Now i am close to a Thai my own age not me 70 her 20 lol... and i think soon we may get very close and settle down as we are so much the same really.. 

But if i am going to move out there i need to work of some kind of a small Business 

So what have people done to be able to make a living is it easy or one MISSION To make a few Baht


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

*No easy options*



FARANG_JAY said:


> Hi People..
> 
> I would like to know what are the best ways to make a few Baht to be able to make a living in Thailand.. As i am so pi$$ed Off in Ripp Off UK AND WANT A NEW START...
> 
> ...


You need to read the post near the top titled "Restricted occupations for foreigners in Thailand". This list actually leaves virtually zero legal options for paid work for any foreigners arriving in Thailand without a job and the necessary work permit already prearranged.

There are a couple of possible allowed work activities for people arriving as visitors - teaching English and Scuba diving , and where work permits would also need to be obtained. 

English teaching is mostly very poorly paid whilst Scuba diving takes several months of training up to dive master / instructor level and financial reward does not come till you've reached a high level and can start being of use to a commercial recreational dive operation.

Setting up a local business even if you sort out the legal requirements puts you into a highly competitive and overcrowded Thai commercial world that is far more likely to bankrupt you than provide anything approaching a survival income. 

Expats living here fall into two main groups - employed by foreign organisations or retired and living from savings / pensions / private incomes.


----------



## Digitalwolf2017 (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks Mweiga, for your very clear and focused info.


----------



## somchit-srimoon (Aug 1, 2011)

Sorry Mweiga, seems that I must know the few successful expat business owners in Thailand that do have businesses here and that have become well off since arriving.

Of course for every successful one I know lots who failed, and went home. That is the case in the west but they just end up working as employees. Having said that, so many expats that think they can open another bar or do what so and so does, never had a hope from the start but many who planned properly and were dedicated have succeeded.

It is true, it is hard to compete against competitive local business people but if your smart enough to find a niche market and service it well you can succeed. 

If you look at the recent business restrictions you will find few business that really have severe restrictions left unless of course you really wanted to be a taxi driver, Thai type setter, omens bowl maker or a hand silk weaver! That does not rule out international pilot, graphic designer, tour company, machinists, shop or textile designer and on and on. 

Sorry there are lots of successful expat owned businesses. One just has to look to find them sure lots are not easy to spot but then again maybe because they don't think of themselves as expat businesses but just good businesses. Ever heard of "CPS" it was farang started was it not?


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

somchit-srimoon said:


> Sorry Mweiga, seems that I must know the few successful expat business owners in Thailand that do have businesses here and that have become well off since arriving.
> 
> Of course for every successful one I know lots who failed, and went home. That is the case in the west but they just end up working as employees. Having said that, so many expats that think they can open another bar or do what so and so does, never had a hope from the start but many who planned properly and were dedicated have succeeded.
> 
> ...


... I didn't say making a success from a business you have started as a foreigner in Thailand was impossible , just that on a probability basis far more foreigner initiated businesses generally fail than succeed. 

As you noted - for every one success you have seen , lots have failed and went home. 

It requires proper planning , dedication and discipline to succeed - qualities lacking in many hopeful entrepreneurs having a go in Thailand. A realistic balance has to be presented when responding to a specific post on how does one make money in Thailand as a foreigner living there.


----------



## somchit-srimoon (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes I agree with you fully Mweiga, on the probability most foreign attempting to set up and run a businesses in Thailand * will not make it.* However, I know that can be said for all businesses in Thailand. The probability in the west of a new venture lasting say ten years is not that much better, is it?

Sorry, maybe I implied too nicely! when I stated that for "every successful one I know lots who failed" and that "many who planned properly and were dedicated have succeeded".

Should have I stated more precisely and emphatically, most foreigners that come to Thailand to open a business, lack the needed passion and love for businesses to succeed! As well that the clear majority of these would be entrepreneurs coming to Thailand from the west, do not process the experience nor education or investigative skills needed to even properly determine if their planned product or service would fulfill a real need in the Thai marketplace. 

Yet alone the mental stamina, drive, determination, patience and the positive attitude needed to create and manage a truly successful business in Thailand. Even fewer individuals still, have mastered the local language skills and cultural understanding needed to successfully interact with others, be it their local clients, supplier or even their own workers in their new work environment. 

I do hope this more detailed and emphatic explanation is enough, since you clearly felt I was not presenting a balanced but overly positive slant in my view, to ones chances of running a success in a business in Thailand. Thailand does offer great opportunities for any true entrepreneur, who has the required skills and abilities to create and run any business. 

I am sure most readers here, know what I am saying is true. It is not meant as a slur on all westerners expats by any means. It just takes a different type of mind set to be a true entrepreneur.


----------



## Digitalwolf2017 (Oct 21, 2011)

He he... Kinda cute. It's like you guys are saying the same thing back and fourth, but somehow think you are arguing.


----------



## somchit-srimoon (Aug 1, 2011)

Very Good, Digitalwolf2017. 

You get that we are in total agreement on the most major points. 

I took exception to blaming the rules for westerners inability to success in business in Thailand. _Hope I proved my position_

I also stated my belief there are enough successful expats that have succeeded to be counted as a third major group. 
1) The expats employed by foreign organisations 
2) retirees along with modern remittance men. 
said a number of expats id can could survive well without resorting to taking low level jobs, 

So believe the third should be 3) would be entrepreneurs or expat employed locally by Thai companies. _Yet to be proven_

He then commented that I was maybe not taking into account the level of cultural understanding or intelligence of many forum participants that ask about work verses self-employed opportunities and had to give a more balanced answer to their level in order to not encourage everyone to try. _Driven home by your comment_

So I stated in a less "spoon feed" manner that the truth, that is the vast majority people thinking of living in Thailand active on forum do not have the wherewithal to create a successful life or business in Thailand but still believing (or at least want to believe) there are enough "entrepreneur expats here" to be considered a major category of expats actually living here already. 

So you see we do differ on some major items and agree on others. It is not an argument but an exchange amoung two people from two different points of view. Mweiga who as a life long experience as professional expat, now I believe retired in Thailand with many years of experience here as well and mine from a Thai business women's point of view.

"He..he' Digitalwolf2017 you certainly prove some of his finer points, as well as mine.

I enjoyed the clip and or am I to assume it is a anti feminist statement? As well.? 55555

Thanks for well stated and timely input. 

PS Have your wife checkout "chicky net" for a female expat site. re your first post.

Enough perils from me...


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

somchit-srimoon said:


> Very Good, Digitalwolf2017.
> 
> You get that we are in total agreement on the most major points.
> 
> ...


... the Thai Chamber of Commerce would do well hiring you as a promoter !


----------

